# Cutting raw fabric cuffs



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

I have the Castelli Omloop shorts, they are a bit long, has anyone trimmed them? 
In other words, is it the fabric that keeps the edge from unraveling or is it something about the way they cut it?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Trim the shorts using "pinking shears", which leave a sawtoothed edge to the cut. You could fold the hem over just once, then stitch with a zig-zag stitch, but the end of the hem may not have enough body. Instead, fold over once and zig-zag stitch. Then fold over again and repeat. Use an existing pair of shorts as a guide in how wide the hem may be, but take into account the shorts will be shorter after the job. You may wind up looking like a triathlete, and we dont' want that!


----------



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Peter,

Some clarification:
The Omloop shorts are long short, supposed to end in the middle of the knee. They do not have a hem, it’s a raw edge.
You don’t want a hem there, since it would create discomfort.
My wife’s pair end almost at the bottom of the knee, then get pushed up. So I want to trim them a bit, especially on the back side.

pinking shears could work, but might feel funny, and certainly look funny. Since they are currently unfinished, I wondered I I was imehing about the fabric that kept it from unraveling, which would mean I could just cut them too.
but perhaps it’s a laser cutting tool and there is some amount of melting of the fabric which keeps threads in place. If so, it must be microscopic, because I can’t feel any edge or ‘crust’.

https://road.cc/content/review/222327-castelli-omloop-thermal-bib-shorts


----------

